# Amboyna Wedding Bands



## Buzzzz4 (Apr 16, 2013)

I tried my hand a making a couple of wedding bands for our upcoming trip out of the country. I wanted something less flashy than gold and diamonds. I think they turned out nice and am wondering what kind of finish should be used on them. It would be nice to have something that stands up to water and everyday wear and tear. Any ideas?


----------



## mikespenturningz (Apr 16, 2013)

I am not sure what to finish with but those came out nice.


----------



## longbeard (Apr 16, 2013)

Those turned out awesome.
What about WTF?


----------



## vanngo5d (Apr 16, 2013)

Those look great, I told my wife i was going to replace my wedding band with a wood one.

I did a ring with Texas ebony, Finished it with Ca been wearing daily for the last 7 months still looks good.

Don Vann


----------



## firewhatfire (Apr 16, 2013)

how did you do it?   I have an idea but would like to have a professional opinion.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Apr 17, 2013)

Those are really nice.  Is the wood stabilized? I would worry that the burl would not be strong enough for the material to be that thin.  I have made a couple of rings for my 9 year old daughter since left over pen cut offs fit just fine.  I have not tried wood yet.  

I was thinking about it and I would put CA on it for a finish but I put mine on a taper to hold them while I sand and finish.  I would assume that CA would stick.  Maybe a delrin taper.  Not sure though.  (...and now I am rambling)

Really great job.  Those look good!


----------



## drgoretex (Apr 17, 2013)

Beautiful!  

I would be thinking CA finish for wear and tear.


----------



## Justturnin (Apr 17, 2013)

I would try some type of polymerizing oil like Minwax Antique Oil or 100% Tung oil.

Those are amazing by the way.


----------



## carpblaster (Apr 17, 2013)

:banana:thats nice,i got to do another one,made one from walnut for the wife then she lost it till a grand daughter was wearing it


----------



## Chasper (Apr 17, 2013)

I would make the wood bands a little oversized on the inside and embed them in a block of clear resin.  Then turn the resin down so that when the rings are finished all of the wood remains totally encased.  Basically do a turning, pour resin around it, and then turn it again leaving only the resin exposed to the elements.


----------



## Haynie (Apr 17, 2013)

Good job and good idea.

My wedding band was stolen off my work station while I was working on a boat.  Considering both mechanics were in the boat with me no telling who it was.  This was 5 years ago and I still feel rotten.


----------



## Fishinbo (Apr 18, 2013)

Those rings are fancy. The Amboyna is just gorgeous. Great pieces of jewelry, truly a keeper!


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 18, 2013)

I would use a polyurethane finish that will hold up to the elements.


----------



## Erik831 (Apr 30, 2013)

This is one of the rings I make .. I always use CA for all rings and finish holds up very well.


----------

